# HFEA To restrospectively release identifiable patient/baby data?



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Just spotted this on the ask a lawyer thread.

Seems a chance in the law means that going forward the HFEA will be asking for your permission before releasing your data to medical researchers.

However if you cycled before October 2009 they will assume you agree and release identifying data unless you specifically opt out.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=209783.0
--


----------

